

Plutonium Powered Pacemaker (1974) - mike_esspe
https://www.orau.org/ptp/collection/Miscellaneous/pacemaker.htm

======
mike_esspe
Plutonium powered pacemaker with 34 years in service:

[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc072143](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc072143)

